# underground fencing



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi all,
Can someone tell me the best place to get an underground fencing system?
I have convinced the lab puppy owners to install one for the safety of their dogs....YEAH! This will make my training so much nicer...eventually I'll be able to take the little guys off the lead now. 
Thanks for the info, and have a grrrrrreat Sunday!
deb


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

*http://www.invisiblefence.com/*

http://www.invisiblefence.com/


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

deb,

Take a look a petsafe-warehouse web site. They have a great deals there and it's about $50-$70 cheaper than the pet stores, Lowes, and Home Depot. I would look at the RF-3006+ for $148. The good thing about that is ithe receiver only weighs 1.7 ounces and has 5 levels of correction that you can adjust on the receiver collar. Here is a link that will take you right to the Deluxe system

http://www.petsafe-warehouse.com/outdoor/deluxe.htm


----------



## Normal (Aug 4, 2003)

I would HIGHLY recommend sticking with the actual "INVISIBLE FENCE" brand product.

I would also HIGHLY recommend that anyone considering using an invisible fence research, plan and commit to a training program prior to purchasing or at least prior to using the product.

Keys to success: quality product/system AND commitment to a proper training program.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanks very much for the suggestions. I will pass them on to the pup's owner and together we'll decide on the best thing for the dogs.
Another question...has anyone tried the wireless containment system yet?
deb
http://www.cafepress.com/labradornaments


----------

